# My little Chloe (non GSD)



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

This morning I brought my sweet little cat Chloe to be put down. I had so hoped that she would pass at home and I wouldn't have to subject her to the stress of the car ride and the vets, but that wasn't meant to be. Chloe was diagnosed 2 weeks ago with advanced renal failure when we received the blood tests back from her yearly checkup. She hid her illness so well, that the vet that I brought her to for a 2nd opinion ran the blood tests again as he thought it was impossible that this feisty little cat could be so sick. We had her at the specialty hospital for 5 days on IV's and the Internist there also found that she had cancer of the spleen. Yesterday she stopped eating and drinking and we knew it was time.

I adopted Chloe last June after 2 of my senior cats died. When I felt that I was ready for another cat, I started looking at the Petfinder ads for my county shelter. I knew I wanted a black or mostly black cat and after seeing Chloe's picture and her description, I knew she would be perfect. 10 years old, good with cats, dogs and kids. She was a love bug and within a minute of meeting her, I was sitting on the shelter floor with her climbing in my lap. She had me at hello. We bonded immediately and I couldn't understand how someone could have surrendered such a great cat to the shelter. Their loss was my gain. Even though she was already a senior, I hoped that we would have at least 5 or 6 years. 

At home, she tolerated Sheba and tried to become friends with Ginger. But her real love was people. She would greet me at the door when I came home, cuddled on my lap or next to me whenever I sat down, followed me around the house and curled up next to me at night. She would greet anyone who came over like a friend. In July I had a party and in pure Chloe style she worked the house. She was a talker, I got greeted every morning with a tap and a meow. She would carry on conversations. Even while she was at the vets, when I went to visit her every day the staff commented that she was constantly talking to them. I could hear her coming when they brought her down the hall to the visitation room.

I brought her home last Saturday, even with the medications, IV's and a blood transfusion, she had gotten considerably weaker in one week. I turned the spare bedroom into her room and slept there with her. Every morning this past week I would wonder if she had made it through the night. The rollercoaster of hope and dispair came to an end when she stopped eating and drinking on Friday. I don't know if the renal failure or cancer got to her first.

Its amazing how much life a little 7 lb cat can add to a house. Even though she was only here a little over a year, it seemed like she was always here and now the house feels empty without her. 

Chloe you were a one in a million cat. My little heart cat. I love you and I miss you so much.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

The memories will last a lifetime. She was a true beauty....


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Bless her sweet heart. I miss my cats too. Please know that I am thinking of you during this loss.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear about Chloe. My Cleo is 16 and I can't imagine life without her. Thank you so much for taking this sweet cat into your heart and into your home. I am sorry her time with you was so short.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry, she was a beauty. Cats do bring an enormous amount of life and love to a house. I am so sorry she had to go so soon.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry about Chloe. She was really cute. 
I lost my kitty about 2 yrs ago, still miss her. 
She just showed up here in 1992 and adopted us, she was perfect for me, she never after my birds on the feeder, etc. She was a character as Im sure your Chloe was. 







Chloe


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.







sweet Chloe.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

it only takes a moment to fall in love, but it takes forever, if even at all, to heal from the hurt of losing them.

rip sweet pretty kitty girl.
hugs to you, nina


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

There is just nothing better than a kitty curling up in your lap. I know Chloe will be terribly missed. What a beautiful girl. I wish you could have had more time together...


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank-you for adopting Chloe and giving her a wonderful life.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful little girl. You gave her a wonderful year of love and I am sure she is at the bridge carrying all of that love with her.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

One of our cats passed away from renal failure also at a little over 13 yrs. of age. It definitely is a roller coaster and plays havoc with our emotions. I'm deeply sorry for you losing Chloe. RIP sweet Chloe.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure she had the best year of her life with you. 
I love cats that are talkers! RIP beautiful, sweet Chloe.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful kitty. She sounds like she was a real sweetie too. Rest in peace, Chloe.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Thank you all. I have spent the last 24 hours wracking my brain, trying to understand how I could have missed the symptoms and I am no closer to figuring that out than I was before. It will take a long time to recover from losing her so soon.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sorry Nina. Chloe was truly a beauty to behold. And from what you have said, a beautiful soul. At 7 lbs, she reminds us that it's not the size of the body, but the size of the spirit that embodies it. 

Chloe clearly had an amazing spirit. I am certain that it will remain with you forever. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ElviGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss Nina. R.I.P. precious Chloe!










Elvi


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Chloe looks so much like my cat, Eightball. I lost a cat years ago to renal failure. Don't beat yourself up about recognizing the symptoms. My vet told me that very often by the time they start exhibiting symptoms, the disease is already in an advanced stage.

I'm so sorry for your loss, Nina. I love "talking" cats and I'm sure Chloe is telling everyone at the Bridge what a wonderful and loving home she had with you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Cats are masters at hiding illnesses.







So wonderful though that she had a home, and a person who loved her, instead of never leaving that shelter. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------

